# CoroCoro Reveals New Pokemon HG/SS Details



## War (May 12, 2009)

*CoroCoro Reveals New Pokemon HG/SS Details*
Release date included!



The newest issue of CoroCoro magazine is out, and in it are new details on the upcoming remakes of Pokemon Gold/Silver. I'll get straight to the good stuff:
Pre-orders start on July 20th, same date as new movie, speculative pre-order movie cross promotion.
It is hinted at that Kanto will be available.
New wi-fi features included, "building on what was established with Diamond and Pearl, and Platinum."
The player can choose either a male or female character. However, the female character is NOT the female from Crystal. She's a completely new character.
PokeGear has been redesigned.
There appears to be some sort of Pichu event in Ilex Forest.
Here are some of the new scans:


Spoiler: Scans































North Americans, rest easy. Nintendo recently filed for trademarks in the U.S. for "Pokemon Heart Gold" and "Pokemon Soul Silver". 






 Source

*EDIT:*Apparently, the release date and skateboard info was a lie. Sorry about that, everyone. Joystiq apologized for misinforming us!


----------



## Twiffles (May 12, 2009)

Good news! More reason for me to buy it four times. xD


----------



## Canonbeat234 (May 12, 2009)

LET'S BATTLE


----------



## Zaiga (May 12, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> [*]Japanese release date is *September 11th, 2009*.



Haha, that doesn't sound like a very good release date. =P 
But I'm looking forward to this remake. I don't think I have ever beaten Silver..


----------



## junker_man32 (May 12, 2009)

9/11
fuck u! jk...jk...calm down everyone, this thread is closed!


----------



## Ryupower (May 13, 2009)

i wonder if you will be able to  trade  with diamond and Pearl, and Platinum(maybe only after you beat the elite 4 of BOTH GAMEs)
and
if there will be any gba pokemon stuff, like pal park


----------



## infinete (May 13, 2009)

If the bike is replaced with a skateboard, i wonder if there will be a Half Pipe Lane


----------



## DrYHeLL (May 13, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> North Americans, rest easy. Nintendo recently filed for trademarks in the U.S. for "Pokemon Heart Gold" and "Pokemon Soul Silver".




WTF I dont want want those names. Soul silver is alright but heart gold? 
Good thing I'm a silver man myself otherwise I'd be devastated by Gold's horrible name.
(And Lucky I don't pick the girl character. I mean what the hell is up with her hat? Is she hiding a freaking Groudon under there?)


----------



## War (May 13, 2009)

Ryupower said:
			
		

> i wonder if you will be able to  trade  with diamond and Pearl, and Platinum(maybe only after you beat the elite 4 of BOTH GAMEs)
> and
> if there will be any gba pokemon stuff, like pal park


I'm pretty sure you'll be able to trade with Diamond/Pearl and Platinum. It wouldn't make sense to remove that ability. However, you probably won't be able to trade new Pokemon from D/P/Pl to SS/HG (for example, giving HG/SS a Torterra or something). Other than that, I see no issues. 

About the PalPark thing, I'm not so sure. I would imagine there would be no problem with that.


----------



## dinofan01 (May 13, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> About the PalPark thing, I'm not so sure. I would imagine there would be no problem with that.


I really don't see them doing anything GBA related with this one. With DSi out they're not gonna want to exclude people from some features no matter how small the amount is.


----------



## Camshi (May 13, 2009)

Bring on the remakes, Woot! Looks as though the good'ol stuff is making a comeback, let's just hope they are as good as previous and improved features continue to appear


----------



## manaphy4ever (May 13, 2009)

Wow only 4 month left until we play this remakes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 nice features and New wi-fi features included, "building on what was established with Diamond and Pearl, and Platinum." That will be A GTS Global Trading Station 


Thanks for The Pokemon News War


----------



## mrfatso (May 13, 2009)

haha, now all that is left is for them to remake ruby/sapphire/emerald and leafgreen/firered and bring the rest of them to the wonderful world of ds


----------



## infinete (May 13, 2009)

DrYHeLL said:
			
		

> ...(And Lucky I don't pick the girl character. I mean what the hell is up with her hat? Is she hiding a freaking Groudon under there?)



wouldn't that be a nice twist......pick the girl, get a free Groudon by taking her hat off


----------



## War (May 13, 2009)

mrfatso said:
			
		

> haha, now all that is left is for them to remake ruby/sapphire/emerald and leafgreen/firered and bring the rest of them to the wonderful world of ds


I doubt FireRed and LeafGreen will get a remake. Not for a long time. Especially if you consider the fact that they ARE remakes.


----------



## DeMoN (May 13, 2009)

DrYHeLL said:
			
		

> War said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Heart_of_Gold

And the release date is for Japan so any Pokemon-terrorism links can be dismissed.

Edit:  Just saw the pics, the girl trainer looks as ugly as shit.


----------



## xshinox (May 13, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> Ryupower said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


why not? that would be dumb. what i think is you can trade pokemon right off the bat from d/p/p or you have to beat the game and unlock some machine that lets you bring d/p/p pokemons to g/s.


----------



## War (May 13, 2009)

Well, in previous games, you couldn't bring new Pokemon to an old game. But then again, this will be a first... An old game is getting remade after new games. I guess we'll just have to wait and see.


----------



## wchill (May 13, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> Well, in previous games, you couldn't bring new Pokemon to an old game. But then again, this will be a first... An old game is getting remade after new games. I guess we'll just have to wait and see.



What? That bit is a bit unclear.
You could bring new Pokemon to an old game (R/S/E/Colosseum/XD to FR/LG). Or did you mean like the original old games (remakes not included)?


----------



## lolzed (May 13, 2009)

wchill said:
			
		

> War said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he means like,you can't bring Dialga in Pokemon Blue,and in that sense,it may be at the first part of the game,only Jhoto Pokemon are accessible,not the 3th and 4th gen pokemons,since this is a remake,but who knows,we might be able to use an Arceus against the the Elite 4


----------



## DeMoN (May 13, 2009)

wchill said:
			
		

> War said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He meant you could not trade Gold/Silver-only Pokemon back to Red/Blue/Yellow.  (nor old Pokemon with new moves)

Though you can now trade all Pokemon freely between Diamond/Pearl/Platinum and HG/SS, because Heart Gold and Soul Silver aren't actually adding any new Pokemon.  They're still part of this generation of Pokemon.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 13, 2009)

Anyone realize in that scan with the Pichu that the trees are too big? Weren't you supposed to be able to headbutt the tree for Pokemon and Apricorn? o.o


----------



## DeMoN (May 13, 2009)

Raiyu245 said:
			
		

> Anyone realize in that scan with the Pichu that the trees are too big? Weren't you supposed to be able to headbutt the tree for Pokemon and Apricorn? o.o


Eh?  You could only Headbutt specific trees, like in D/P/Pt where you can only put honey on the yellow trees.  Of course it's been a while since I last played Gold, but I'm pretty sure that's how it worked, or they changed it. 

But the whole starter following you around thing is awesome.  They should have talked more about it.  I mean, are the evolved forms gonna follow you around too?  It'd look very awkward to have a huge alligator tailing you through a city.


----------



## TyRaNtM (May 13, 2009)

DeMoN said:
			
		

> wchill said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This remake will be like FireRed/LeafGreen:
You cannot access new Pokemon (like 3rd gen Pokemon in FR/LG) unless you get the National Dex.
And when you get it (plus a event for getting Ruby and Sapphire stones), you can trade any Pokemon.
This was made for not lose the original game history feeling.

In resume, *YOU CAN HAVE other generation Pokemon in this games*, but only with National Dex or/and in game event, like FR/LG.
The thing is, you will be fight Red (now FireRed), with a team of 3rd and 4th generation Pokemon


----------



## Smartpal (May 13, 2009)

Awesome news! Love the skateboard idea


----------



## Soplox (May 13, 2009)

you forgot to say that your Starter Pokémon are not the only Pokémon that will follow you in-game


----------



## War (May 13, 2009)

I was thinking about the skateboard... and I think it's gonna be like the Running Shoes in D/P/Pl. As far as I can remember there were no running shoes in G/S... so maybe you'll get a skateboard  and then about half-way or so you'll get a bike.


----------



## BoxShot (May 13, 2009)

>.> Wants my crystal version female trainer back. I can live with the new trainer but I prefer the older one


----------



## teonintyfive (May 13, 2009)

SEPTEMBER 11 nintendo must be TERRRORRISTSTSTS


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 13, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> I was thinking about the skateboard... and I think it's gonna be like the Running Shoes in D/P/Pl. As far as I can remember there were no running shoes in G/S... so maybe you'll get a skateboard  and then about half-way or so you'll get a bike.


I don't understand the point in that. It's not like its going to be a big deal to get Running Shoes from your mom. Though we can't rule out your idea, I don't understand why they would do that.


----------



## BoxShot (May 13, 2009)

Wait would the skateboard replace the bicycle as well?


----------



## Kingfield (May 13, 2009)

War said:
			
		

> mrfatso said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I doubt they'll ever get a remake... at all. Otherwise thats corny as shit.


----------



## Chris_Skylock (May 13, 2009)

I wonder if the skateboard will be the bike of this game or will it be a running shoes replacement. I wonder if it's both and you'll get the skateboard at the beginning.

perhaps, it's a new store in johto where you'll get a skateboard


----------



## PikaPika (May 13, 2009)

Methinks the skateboard will be like the stunt bike from RSE.


----------



## Searinox (May 13, 2009)

Corny names? Good games though. 9/11 release date? Give it a break.

As for the shots themselves, I'm taken by surprise. Why is a Pichu out this time? Can you swap the pokemon that stay outta the ball? This is getting interesting.


----------



## Fat D (May 13, 2009)

teonintyfive said:
			
		

> SEPTEMBER 11 nintendo must be TERRRORRISTSTSTS


Actually, the "Tower of Terror" was in R/B/Y (that is what the Anime called the Pokémon Tower for the episode title), in G/S/C it has been converted to a radio tower for Kanto. There _is_ a "Burned Tower", though.


----------



## Deadmon (May 13, 2009)

Searinox said:
			
		

> Corny names? Good games though. 9/11 release date? Give it a break.
> 
> As for the shots themselves, I'm taken by surprise. Why is a Pichu out this time? Can you swap the pokemon that stay outta the ball? This is getting interesting.



According to Serebii, the 9/11 and the skateboard info are *false*. Although I was hoping for the skateboard part to be true..=\


----------



## stanleyopar2000 (May 13, 2009)

WHOLY SHIT

SEPTEMBER 11th....

Dont they know what DAY that is to us????


----------



## Chris_Skylock (May 13, 2009)

According to Serebii, Sept 11, 2009 and the skateboard are fakes


----------



## RupeeClock (May 13, 2009)

Hey, those Pichu in the scans resembled the ones from the new anime credits in japan...
The notch-eared Pichu and the shiny Pichu, interesting.


----------



## War (May 13, 2009)

Well, the skateboard could be I suppose, but even Joystiq listed that the release date was 9/11. They've always been accurate before, so I don't think they'd report it if it were fake.


----------



## Zerrix (May 13, 2009)

I think, we'll know more the next Sunday in the japanese Pokémon Show. They said to announce every Show a little bit more information about the game.


----------



## RAWRzilla (May 13, 2009)

That news is fake.

Update: We here at Joystiq are not perfect, and sometimes we're fooled. Sad to say, this has been one of those times, as some of the details you see around the net regarding Pokemon Heart Gold and Soul Silver are false. Our good friend Serebii pointed this out to us, and we have removed the false information from this post. We apologize for the error, and are baking you a fresh batch of cookies right now to make up for it.

I'd take it down before anybody else notices.


----------



## Deadmon (May 13, 2009)

In other news, there's a new scan of the touch screen possibily being used as the main menu. The scan is from Famitsu I believe.


----------



## Gaisuto (May 13, 2009)

To everyone making a big deal about the 9/11 date: Grow up.


----------



## Rock Raiyu (May 13, 2009)

It doesn't have a release date yet from the clearer scans. And yes, the skateboard was fake.

http://www.true-gaming.net/tgupload/images...5b87bfb8787.jpg
http://www.true-gaming.net/tgupload/images...6f9dafeebe2.jpg

If you look at it, it still says 2009.


----------



## mrfatso (May 14, 2009)

Gaisuto said:
			
		

> To everyone making a big deal about the 9/11 date: Grow up.



ya and my handphone number starts with 911xxxxxxxxx , so does this means i am a terrorist? i wish :X


----------



## anaxs (May 14, 2009)

by the time these games come out in north america, that stupid fricken anti piracy policy will be released......i hopee it only effects r4 tho


----------



## War (May 14, 2009)

Ok ok, I get it! Sheesh. Info about the release date fixed...


----------



## commdante (May 14, 2009)

Hmm, seems to be totally OT, still: I wish they would release more (and better) demo's and make a backup-util themselves ...

Oh well, I can wish, can't I? Anyways, I still think a lot of pirates started with downloading so they could be checking out games, because so many games are crap these days. Though it seems that most, if not all, are replaced by warez kiddiez that just download games because one can play them for free that way.

Sure, I pirate a lot of games ... then again, all the games that I'd like to play twice (note: like to ... some I don't, but still), I'll always buy. I'm one of those weirdo's that like to show their games, too bad they don't make boxes any more, but it still gives a nice aura. Anyways, I NEED to have every game I enjoyed to play. And a lot feel like me, too bad "we" are either a minority, or the game industry thinks "My little Crapgame" should have sold millions, because some people gave it some thought to even try it out.

Just my stupid little rant!

(a 2nd/dbl post here)


----------



## Tac 21 (May 14, 2009)

anaxs said:
			
		

> by the time these games come out in north america, that stupid fricken anti piracy policy will be released......i hopee it only effects r4 tho




...do you actually think it'd make a difference? see my post in that other topic on why worring about it is a waste of energy.


----------



## anaxs (May 14, 2009)

mayb your right...i hope ur rigth...any ways its a waste of time wrrying about this..i guess ur right Tac12


----------



## starfox468 (May 14, 2009)

Gold and silver are the best Pokemon games ever, even if they are getting boring


----------



## Artonkn (Jun 5, 2009)

Camshi said:
			
		

> Bring on the remakes, Woot! Looks as though the good'ol stuff is making a comeback, let's just hope they are as good as previous and improved features continue to appear



And hopefully Wifi like in plat where you can show your PC boxes to ppl


----------



## N-TG (Jun 22, 2009)

Omg more Pokemon Normal games remakes.... Remake some other pokemon game and not the normal ones. 

Also what's wrong with the name Soul Silver???  They took the name from Gintama 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4mYWv2bmApI...feature=related


----------

